# Wallet stolen



## offthewall88 (Jul 26, 2009)

I had my wallet stolen from me a few weeks ago, which is what I used to carry my AHA CPR card. How do I go about getting that card replaced? Typically, do I have to sit through another class and pay again or can I just pay for a replacement card and quickly get this sorted out?


----------



## MMiz (Jul 26, 2009)

Contact the instructor or the coordinator of the Community Training Site where you took the class.  There is usually a nominal charge for a replacement card.


----------



## offthewall88 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks, I'll get right on that this coming week. Hopefully it's not too expensive for a replacement paper card.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 26, 2009)

Just another reason to make photocopies of everything in your wallet-- its a backup...


----------



## Stewart1990 (Jul 27, 2009)

I just had that happen to me too, don't feel bad. All I had to do was go to my instructor and he said no problem. I panicked when I lost mine and even called the AHA to try to get a replacement.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 27, 2009)

Which is why I do not carry certs with me...only photocopies when on duty.

Over all the years of doing CPR on duty and as a bystander, I have never had anyone ask to see my card except when I applied for a job. Therefore, no need to carry--leave it at home.

Same goes for all your other alphabet soup cards.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Jul 27, 2009)

Were required to carry our originals on us, if were gonna even think about getting on a truck, when i lost mine i was kicked off the trucks till i got my new one.


----------



## NJN (Jul 27, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> Were required to carry our originals on us, if were gonna even think about getting on a truck, when i lost mine i was kicked off the trucks till i got my new one.



Same with Jersey, at least this is what I was told. Original CPR and EMT cards must be carried with you when operating as an EMT.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 27, 2009)

I am thinking the OP is not a working EMT based on what he wrote.

I was trying to encourage him in regards to leaving it at home, as it is not needed in your everyday life.

If his wallet was stolen while on duty, man I do not want to work there and if he was employed as an EMT, he would go to his training officer and get if replaced.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 27, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> Were required to carry our originals on us, if were gonna even think about getting on a truck, when i lost mine i was kicked off the trucks till i got my new one.



Link the state statute or is it an employer requirement?


----------



## Stewart1990 (Jul 27, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Link the state statute or is it an employer requirement?



Employer requirement. You have to be able to present it if a patient demands to see it.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 27, 2009)

I see, so a copy is no good....definitely have never had a patient ask for my cert.

I would carry copies regardless...yes I am a rebel.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 27, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> I see, so a copy is no good....definitely have never had a patient ask for my cert.
> 
> I would carry copies regardless...yes I am a rebel.



Well I had a guy in asystole and as my partner was pumping his chest he (the patient) demanded he stop until he could see that he had current certifications.   

It would be more logical to have a copy on file at work.  If asked inform them of office hours and that they are welcome to come down then and see it.  But in reality unless taken to court no one but your employer will probably ever ask for it.


----------



## reaper (Jul 27, 2009)

Some states do require that they be carried on duty. We can be stopped by the state at any time and asked for them. If you cannot produce them, you are off the truck!


----------

